# 2 wanted for Matagorda offshore Sunday.



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

We are headed out of Matagorda on a 33 world cat this evening. Return Sunday evening/ late afternoon. If this evening doesn't work out, we may leave super early Sunday morning. Staying within 80 miles. Deep drop, weedlines, etc. 2 of our normal anglers had something come up last minute and everyone else is hunting. We need 2-3 more to fill the boat. Split fuel, ice, bait. And help clean boat/fish. Approx cost $200. Send me your info and number and I'll call you.

Clay


----------



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

Full boat. Thanks for looking.


----------

